# Ws2.dll



## craftygal (May 15, 2003)

My Son is using windows"98 and when he starts the computer up 
a message pops up No WS2.DLL is found.Can some help me to find it and send it too him -Or tell him where to go to download it..Thanks you so much...


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Hi there!

That would be related to a Winsock problem.

Something to try is this:

go into control Panel | add/remove programs
go to Windows Components
uninstall Dialup networking and it's components, reboot the pc a couple times and then go back in and reinstall Dialup Networking.

BTW...WS2 = WinSock2

Good Luck!

ST


----------



## craftygal (May 15, 2003)

Ok thanks I'll have to go and do this as he is new to the computer and don't know anything yet.But he is learning...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No, ws2.dll is not a standard Windows component. In fact a search on their dll data base doesn't even get a hit.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=/servicedesks/fileversion/dllinfo.asp&SD=TECH&FR=0

However, it might be installed or required by some third party program, but I don't know what.

We'd need more info, perhaps a post of his startups.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey Rog...

It does relate to the Winsock though. 

Good Possibility it may belong to AOL, Compuserv, or someone like that! I used to work for Gateway and they had a reference to it in their K-Base...just can't remember specifically what it belongs to.


----------



## craftygal (May 15, 2003)

I'm not sure what you mean about his start up? I'm may have to go to his house and get what you mean. Thanks so much


----------



## rjt (Apr 12, 2003)

http://www.gmcl.com/dnld_ext.jsp


----------



## craftygal (May 15, 2003)

It will be at least next day or two to get to my sons house as he lives about 100 miles from me.I'd like to thank you all for your help..As soo as I find out if any of these works I'l post it ..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

craftygal, is this error preventing him from starting windows or getting online? 

If not, it would be so much easier to have him register here and provide the info, or do it under your name/password. If he can't get online, it's a whole different problem.


----------



## craftygal (May 15, 2003)

yes he can get on line. the thing is His server for some reason keeps kicking him off and takes about 10 times to connect. he lives in the country and a small home town server..But i'll send him the information and see if he can't get on and stay on for awhile...Thanks so much


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

The error is actually ws2.dll and not ws2_32.dll or WS2THK.DLL ?


----------



## craftygal (May 15, 2003)

Yes the error message is can not find ws2.dll
Thank you


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Perhaps ws2_dll.dll ? I'm not really sure I understand the error but will off this upgrade as a fix for a plethora of problems.
http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q285/1/89.ASP&NoWebContent=1


----------

